# ايهما اولى : درجة حرارة الغرفة (18) مئوية او كمية الهواء للغرفة (cfm)



## الدكة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

:3:لدى استفسار هام وعاجل للختصين في نظام التكييف والتهوية، عند الاستلام او عمل مراجعة لنظام التكييف لشروع : ايهما اولى بالتحقق 
1) درجة حرارة الغرفة بقياس درجة الحرارة
2) كمية التغذية الهوائية اللازمة للغرفة (cfm)

وماذا لو كانت درجة حرارة الغرفة مناسبة، لكن كمية الهواء (cfm) وكذلك الطن التبريدي لوحدة التكييف اقل من المطلوب؟ هل يمشي الحال او اصر على وجوب اعطاء كمية الهواء المناسبة للغرفة طبقاً لمساحتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كل عام و انتم بخير 
من المعروف ان معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوب للمكان ليس الا انعكاسا لفرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب التغلب عليه و بمعني آخر لكمية الحرارة المحسوسة المطلوب التخلص منها 
اذا الثلاثة مرتبطون بمعادلة موجودة في أي مرجع و يتوقف معدل تدفق الهواء على تقدير المصمم 
و في هذه الحالة لابد من تشغيل الوحدة لمدة ثمانية و اربعين ساعة على الأقل حتي تتخلص الغرفة من أي حرارة محتبسة في الجدران او السقف او الأرضية أو المحتويات من أثاث ومصادر اخري كالاضاءة أو اجهزة و غيرها ، 
ثم نبدأ عملية موازنة الهواء طبقا لما قدره المصمم فان تحقق نقيس درجة الحرارة في الأماكن المغذاة بالهواء المكيف و ناخد المتوسط و غالبا ما تكون درجة حرارة الغرفة 22 د م زائد او سالب درجة واحدة
ولابد من عمل موازنة للهواء بين الغرف بما يحقق التوزيع الجيد 
و الأمر لا يتعلق بالمساحة فقط و انما بظروف التصميم مجتمعة، كما أن كفاءة التبريد مرتبطة بدرجة الحرارة الخارجية للمنطقة المقام فيها المبني فهل تم اعتماد وحدة استاندرد او تعطي العطاء التبريدي عند أقصي درجة حرارة تعانيها المنطقة فالفرق كبير فكلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة الخارجية للمنطقة نقص العطاء التبريدي للوحدة 
وهذا مايقع فيه معظم الزبائن حين يختار الأقل سعرا و ذلك لعدم درايته الهندسية بالأمر و هو ما يجب على الاستشاري افهامه للمالك 
و نسأل الله لكم التوفيق
وستجدني ان شاء الله ذو صدر رجب لأي استفسار


----------



## الدكة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانت بألف خير 

بس في الحقيقة انا طرحت هذا الموضوع لأني اعكف حالياً على استلام مشروع كبير وحيث ظهر لي في بداية الامر وجود درجات حرارة بعض المناطق مناسبة والبعض الاخر غير مناسبة على الرغم من انتهاء الموازنة لكامل المشروع وبعد مراجعة المخططات التنفيذية للمشروع وجدت بأن قيم كمية الهواء والطن التبريدي لوحدات التكييف غير كافية بشكل ملحوظ، على الرغم من مناسبة درجة االحرارة في تلك الغرف 0 
فهل اكتفي بما هو وجود على الطبيعة ومناسبة درجة حرارة الغرف أم اطلب ضرورة تحقيق كمية الهواء (cfm)لكل الغرف ؟؟
مع العلم بأن نظام التكييف من النوع التشيلر 0


----------



## mohamed mech (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم
اعتقد ان سبب مناسبة درجة الحرارة الان لبعض الغرف ناتج من عدم وجود الحمل الكامل لتلك الغرف 
اى عدم وجود اشخاص و اجهزة و فرش و خلافة
او ان تلك الغرف ليس لها جدران معرضة للشمس 
او فى اتجاه الشمال او ان جدرانها داخلية
و لابد عى المقاول من تحقيق كميات الهواء المحسوبة على الاقل حتى لا تحدث مشكلة فى المستقبل
و لا بد من تحقيق كمية الهواء حتى تتحقق درجة الحرارة كما افاد المهندس صبرى
و انصحك بعدم التنازل فى هذا الموضوع

واعتذر لانى متحفظ جدا فى هذا الموضوع لان كثير من المقاولين او المصممين لا يهتمون كما ينبغى بتقديم العمل الجيد و المناسب و نحن لهم بالمرصاد
و الله المستعان


----------



## mohamed mech (13 سبتمبر 2010)

و اطلب ضرورة تحقيق كمية الهواء (cfm) لكل الغرف


----------



## الدكة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر موصول لكل الأعضاء، وانا كذلك مؤكداً إلى ضرورة تحقيق كمية الهواء (cfm) لكل الغرف والمناطق طبقاً للحسابات


----------



## hamadalx (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن سؤال للأخ المهندس محمد عن تبسيط طريقة حساب بس بصورة عملية اللى حضرتك بتستخدمها فى شغلك بس بعيد عن الهاب Calculation of space cooling load due to heat gain through interior partitions, walls, ceilings and floors
ولو فى جداول تريح من الأخر .... ونكون شاكرين أفضالك ياباشا
ولو فيها غلاسة أكتر حضرتك توضحها فى الهاب لأن الجزء دة فى شرح المهندس خالد العسيلى بالنسبة للبرنامج مكنش واضح أوى.....


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ليه بعيد عن الهاب ؟
اعمل جدول بيانات لكل حيز مبين فيه مايلي و انت توصل لنتائج جيدة :


مساحة الحيز /الغرفة /المكان المراد تكييفه
ارتفاع حوائط الغرفة 

افترض ان المبني مصنع من مواد متوسطة الوزن 

حدد نسبة الهواء المتجدد كنسبة من هواء الامداد المتوقع من الوحدة % 

احسب مساحة كل حائط ومعامل انتقال الحرارة العام له واتجاهه : شرق /غرب /.... الخ
اجسب عدد النوافذ الزجاجية ونوعيتها ومعامل انتقال الحرارة العام ؛ و ارتفاع و عرض النافذة 

الحوائط الفاصلة بين الاماكن المكيفة لا تؤخذ في الحسبان
السقف الفاصل بين مستويين كل منهما مكيف ام لا

ادخل على خانة المعطيات الداخلية : 


حدد معدل الإضاءة بالوات / قدم مربع و لتكن 2 وات أو ثلاث 

اعتبر ان كشافات الانارة مخفاة 

اعتبر انها فلورسنت و بالتالي فان معامل القدرة يكون 1.25 

اعط تصنيف للحمل و ليكن :اضاءة
اذاكان هناك احتمال اضاءة اضافية استخدم الخانة التي تلي ذلك و تعامل معها 

اذا كان هناك تواجد لمعدات فعليك اضافة ماتستهلكه من طاقة و تصنفها : معدات
تعداد شاغلى المكان و يتوقف على استخدام المكان 

اختار النشاط من القائمة 

صنف الحمل باسم الناس
اترك البيانات التي تلي ذلك لوقت الحاجة
اضغط خانة الحوائط و استكمل البيانات المطلوبة من تلك التي جمعتها كما اسلفنا




 

 



ك


----------



## hamadalx (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بتحرجنى دايما يابشمهندس ..... نفسى كدة واحد عندى معايا يقتلنى بإجابة فى القلب مباشرة وبدون وحضرتك عارف الباقى ..... متشكر جدا يابشمهندس ....


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا عيدكم مبارك وكل سنة والجميـــــــــــ ع بخيــرِ 

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وصالح اعمالكم ..

حسب خبرتي المتواضعه فانه في انظمة الشيلر يمكن التغاضي عن الفروق الطبيعيه في الـ سي إف أم ..
مايهم بدرجة اساسيه هو درجة حراره الغرفة ..

في هذا السياق يخطر ببالي سؤال 

فرضا اذا لدينا ( ahu \ fcu ) وتم عمل البلانس لها ووجد انه الــ cfm المعطاه منخفض عن التصميم بكيمه بسيطه بينما حاله التبريد ممتازه ... فهل لايتم التغاضي هن هذا الشي ؟ 
اغلب المشاكل التي تحدث في حاله كون نظام التبريد شيلر هي مشاكل في عمليه تبريد الماء ودرجه حراره الماء عند دخوله للــ ahu \ fcu ... اما مشاكل الــ cfm المعطاه فتكاد تكون بسيطه ...


----------



## mohamed mech (14 سبتمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> ممكن سؤال للأخ المهندس محمد عن تبسيط طريقة حساب بس بصورة عملية اللى حضرتك بتستخدمها فى شغلك بس بعيد عن الهاب calculation of space cooling load due to heat gain through interior partitions, walls, ceilings and floors
> ولو فى جداول تريح من الأخر .... ونكون شاكرين أفضالك ياباشا
> ولو فيها غلاسة أكتر حضرتك توضحها فى الهاب لأن الجزء دة فى شرح المهندس خالد العسيلى بالنسبة للبرنامج مكنش واضح أوى.....


 
كنت اسمع انها 12 متر لكل طن
و و بعدين عرفت انها 16 متر لكل طن تبريد
و لكن بعد اعداد الكثير من الحسابات للمستشفيات اطمئن قلبى ل 14 متر لكل طن تبريد لصافى مجموع المساحات الداخلية لغرف المستشفيات عدا الغرف الخاصة مثل العمليات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

أهلا بكم جميعا يهمنا سلامتكم وسلامة قلوبكم
كل عام وانتم بخير زميلنا ابابكر 
 كلامك صحيح 
ولابد من عمل موازنة هواء و موازنة ماء 
يهمنا في موازنة الماء فرق درجات الحرارة عند ملف التبريد و معدل تدفق الهواء ايضا و زي ماتفضلت يجب التغاضي بنسبة فوق /تحت لا تزيد عن 5% بحيث نتفادي التشدد الغير منطقي مثلا مقيم معدل تدفق الهواء309 ق م د 
فيها ايه لو صارت 300او حتي 315 طالما ان كمية الهواء المتدفق تحقق البرودة اللازمة 
بالإضافة اطلب من الشركة المنفذة وثائق عملية التوازن والأسكوب اوف وورك قبل مايبتدي عملية الفحص علشان تعرف راسك فين و رجليك فين وتتطلع من دوامة المقاول اللي موش فاهم وانا سأحاول اعطاء بنود وثيقة في وقت لاحق باذن الله
واشكركم على المتابعة


----------



## hamadalx (14 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه..... مش دايما المقاول مش فاهم بس دايما بيدعى عدم الفهم علشان يخلص .....


----------



## الدكة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم نحن نرفض التشدد غير المنطقي في كل الأمور 000 
لكن في حالة وصول إلأمر في بعض الأحيان إلى نقصان بالطن او يزيد عن ذلك فهذا هو المقصود000 
حيث وصلت بعض المواقع بالمشروع إلى احتساب لكل 25م2 أو اكثر= طن تبريدي بالسعودية وبمنطقة ساحلية 
بالإضافة الى عدم تركيب نازع للرطوبة بوحدات مناولة الهواء 100% هواء نقي، لكن تكييف تلك المناطق تعتبر فيها الرطوبة مقبولة فهل يتم تجاهل تركيب نارزع الرطوبة( لكن تم افادتيث بأن نازع الرطوبة غير ضروري لأخذ ذلك في حساب ملف التبريد بوحدة المناولة !!! فهل هذا الكلام يمكن قبوله)!!! مع العلم بأن موازنة الماء والهواء تمت لكامل المشروع


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (16 سبتمبر 2010)

لماذا عدم التشدد ؟ 
لانه احيانا المرجو من التشدد لايكون الشي المهم او الضروري + بحسب خبرتي المتواضعه لايوجد اي عمل لاتوجد فيه اخطاء او هفوات لكن هذه الاخطاء تختلف نسبتها فا الواحد مايجي عند اف سي يو ناقصه 30 سي اف ام ويرفض العمل كله .. بنظري حرام .. وللحديث بقيــة


----------



## الدكة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لكل المشاركين


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> اخى الكريم
> 
> واعتذر لانى متحفظ جدا فى هذا الموضوع لان كثير من المقاولين او المصممين لا يهتمون كما ينبغى بتقديم العمل الجيد و المناسب و نحن لهم بالمرصاد
> و الله المستعان


 
الله يعينا عليكم
لماذا لا يلغون هذه المكاتب ؟؟؟؟؟:77:


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الدكة قال:


> نعم نحن نرفض التشدد غير المنطقي في كل الأمور 000
> لكن في حالة وصول إلأمر في بعض الأحيان إلى نقصان بالطن او يزيد عن ذلك فهذا هو المقصود000
> حيث وصلت بعض المواقع بالمشروع إلى احتساب لكل 25م2 أو اكثر= طن تبريدي بالسعودية وبمنطقة ساحلية
> بالإضافة الى عدم تركيب نازع للرطوبة بوحدات مناولة الهواء 100% هواء نقي، لكن تكييف تلك المناطق تعتبر فيها الرطوبة مقبولة فهل يتم تجاهل تركيب نارزع الرطوبة( لكن تم افادتيث بأن نازع الرطوبة غير ضروري لأخذ ذلك في حساب ملف التبريد بوحدة المناولة !!! فهل هذا الكلام يمكن قبوله)!!! مع العلم بأن موازنة الماء والهواء تمت لكامل المشروع


 

م الدكة سلام

بالإضافة الى عدم تركيب نازع للرطوبة بوحدات مناولة الهواء 100% هواء نقي، لكن تكييف تلك المناطق تعتبر فيها الرطوبة مقبولة فهل يتم تجاهل تركيب نارزع الرطوبة( لكن تم افادتيث بأن نازع الرطوبة غير ضروري لأخذ ذلك في حساب ملف التبريد بوحدة المناولة !!! فهل هذا الكلام يمكن قبوله)!!!


الذي يهمك كممثل للمالك هو تحقيق نسبة الرطوبة المطلوبة ولنفترض انها 50%
5 +- مقبولة
اما تركيب جهاز خاص لازالة الرطوبة مش دايما مهم 
لانه يمكن تحقيق ذلك بالتبريد والتسخين بواسطة الملفين الموجودين اصلا بالماكينة

نعم نحن نرفض التشدد غير المنطقي في كل الأمور 000 
لكن في حالة وصول إلأمر في بعض الأحيان إلى نقصان بالطن او يزيد عن ذلك فهذا هو المقصود000 
حيث وصلت بعض المواقع بالمشروع إلى احتساب لكل 25م2 أو اكثر= طن تبريدي بالسعودية وبمنطقة ساحلية 

لماذا لايتم التحقق مرة ثانية من الحمل المطلوب عن طريق
1- اعادة حسابات الاحمال بواسطتك 
2 - محاكاة الحمل المتوقع
نفترض ان الحسابات الاولى خطا
يمكنك اجبار المقاول المسكين على تحقيقها وتحمل الخسائر الناجمة عن ذلك
ولكن وآآه من لكن هذه
1- سوف يظل المالك وطوال عمره يدفع فاتورة استهلاك لا لزوم له
2 - سوف تتضررالبيئة بذلك خاصة وانكم كاستشاريين حتى الآن تتعاملون مع فريونات عدوة للبيئة
وشكرا


----------



## ammar-sl (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني الكرام

هنالك ماكينات الـ fcu التالية

fcu-1 : 4 ton , 1400 cfm
fcu -2 : 5 ton , 1550 cfm

السؤال الآن:
هل يمكن للـ 150 cfm أن تغطي الزيادة التي مقدارها 1 طن ؟

علما أن هاتين الماكينتين من شركة carrier

و شكرا لكم


----------



## ammar-sl (2 أكتوبر 2010)

متل ما بعرف كل 1 طن يحتاج تقريبا 400 سي اف ام


----------



## الدكة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لكل المشاركين 000 

لدى سؤال اخير: عادة كم تكون درجة حرارة الهواء المكيف على وجه موزع الهواء (diffuser) داخل الغرفة (بأفتراض التكييف مركزي أو وحدات تدوير للهواء داخل الغرف )؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الدكة قال:


> الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لكل المشاركين 000
> 
> لدى سؤال اخير: عادة كم تكون درجة حرارة الهواء المكيف على وجه موزع الهواء (diffuser) داخل الغرفة (بأفتراض التكييف مركزي أو وحدات تدوير للهواء داخل الغرف )؟؟؟؟؟


 م الدكة ياصديق
الهواء داخل الدكت 12 درجة 
لم تجب على مداخلتي رقم 18 وهي موجهة لك وللاستشاريين الافاضل


----------



## شـــادي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

تناسب طردي درجة الحرارة وتدفق الهواء


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (4 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> كنت اسمع انها 12 متر لكل طن
> و و بعدين عرفت انها 16 متر لكل طن تبريد
> و لكن بعد اعداد الكثير من الحسابات للمستشفيات اطمئن قلبى ل 14 متر لكل طن تبريد لصافى مجموع المساحات الداخلية لغرف المستشفيات عدا الغرف الخاصة مثل العمليات


 والله يا باش مهندسين مشكورين جميعا على مداخلتكم الجميلة هذه والمفيدة 
بس اللى انا اعرفة فى الموضوع ده انها بتفرق فى حالة تشلر أو dx فى حالة دى dx بتكون من 12 الى 16 أما فى حالة تشلر بتكون من 10 الى 12 وطبعا ديت نسب بتقريب وأفضل حساب للاحمال حتى ولو شريحة اكسل بسيطة


----------



## ammar-sl (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*مفيش رد ؟*



ammar-sl قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخواني الكرام
> 
> ...


 

أخواني الكرام محدش رد علي

منتظر منكم جواب

و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> أخواني الكرام محدش رد علي
> 
> منتظر منكم جواب
> 
> و شكرا جزيلا


 هناك ثلاث سرعات للمروحة
عادة تاخذ السرعة الوسطى
ممكن موديل الفان كويل يا هندسة؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (5 أكتوبر 2010)

م.رامي قاسم قال:


> والله يا باش مهندسين مشكورين جميعا على مداخلتكم الجميلة هذه والمفيدة
> بس اللى انا اعرفة فى الموضوع ده انها بتفرق فى حالة تشلر أو dx فى حالة دى dx بتكون من 12 الى 16 أما فى حالة تشلر بتكون من 10 الى 12 وطبعا ديت نسب بتقريب وأفضل حساب للاحمال حتى ولو شريحة اكسل بسيطة


 

هنا لا اظن ان هناك فرق بين النوعين
الفرق ممكن يكون في استهلاك الكهرباء مقابل الطن
او سعر الطن من كل نوع للماكينات
اما هذه الارقام فهي تقريبية تجريبية
وتفرق من بلد لي بلد
ومن مدينة لمدينة
ومن طابق لطابق


----------



## الدكة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر تواصل كل المهندسين ... جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## حمدى الطائر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

كمية التغذية الهوائية اللازمة للغرفة (cfm)
لن درجة الحرة تختلف من وقت لاخر


----------



## noor emad (2 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي تكون عندك مشكلة يجب التاكد من الطنية ثم كمية الهواء لان تصير عندك مشكلة بالتهوية 
Q=RSL/1.23(Troom-Tspllay)


----------



## toktok66 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

كميه الهواء اهم ولا درجات الحراره

الاثنين مربوطين مع بعض داخل وحده المناوله وبالمعادلات الحسابيه التصميميه

كميه الهواء= المروحه وعندك لو بتاخد الفريش من نفس وحده المناوله يعني معدلات تنفس البشر في المكان ((ولوقلت الناس هتتخنق من co2)) ولكن مسموح بزياده او نقصان في حدود 10% من كميه الهواء او طبقا للمواصفه اللتي تملكها لان البعض يقول 5%

درجه الحراره= ظروف الراحه في المكان وتحقيق الحمل -ولكن مسموح لك بدرجتين زياده او نقصان او حسب المواصفه اللتي تملكها ((تختلف نسبه التراوح باختلاف التطبيق))

وبما ان عندك الحرار مضبوطه وتم الاعتماد الصحيح للمواد وتم الاستلام الصحيح بناء على الاعتماد تأكد مما يلي:
1-اغلاق جميع النوافذ والابواب اثناء عملبه الموازنه
2- ضبط دنابر الهواء قبل القياس النهائي للمخارج
3-مراجعه ضبط الصحيح لدنابر الوحده ((الراجع-والخلط -والتهويه-والعادم ان وجد))
4-مراجعه قدره المروحه للوحده مع التصميم ثم مراجعتها مع الدكت اللذي تم تنفيذه على ارض الموقع فأن زادت نسبه الهبوط في الضغط للدكت تقل كميه الهواء وستحتاج لتغيير طنبوره المحرك او اعاده ضبط سرعته لو كان مزود بVSD


----------



## toktok66 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

aati badri قال:


> م الدكة ياصديق
> الهواء داخل الدكت 12 درجة -((والله معلومه كويسه -ممكن المصدر لاني غير مقتنع))
> لم تجب على مداخلتي رقم 18 وهي موجهة لك وللاستشاريين الافاضل


 
واللي اعرفه انها درجه خروج الهواء من ملف التبريد طبقا للتصميم-ويمكن ان تزيد درجه او اثنين بفعل حراره المروحه واحتكاك الهواء داخل الدكت


----------



## toktok66 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> اخى الكريم
> اعتقد ان سبب مناسبة درجة الحرارة الان لبعض الغرف ناتج من عدم وجود الحمل الكامل لتلك الغرف
> اى عدم وجود اشخاص و اجهزة و فرش و خلافة
> او ان تلك الغرف ليس لها جدران معرضة للشمس
> ...


 
او زياده طول الدكت او الفتنج عن التصميم بما يزيد فقد الضغط على حساب كميه الهواء فتقل كميه الهواء محققه درجات الحراره المطلوبه


----------



## toktok66 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

aati badri قال:


> م الدكة سلام
> 
> بالإضافة الى عدم تركيب نازع للرطوبة بوحدات مناولة الهواء 100% هواء نقي، لكن تكييف تلك المناطق تعتبر فيها الرطوبة مقبولة فهل يتم تجاهل تركيب نارزع الرطوبة( لكن تم افادتيث بأن نازع الرطوبة غير ضروري لأخذ ذلك في حساب ملف التبريد بوحدة المناولة !!! فهل هذا الكلام يمكن قبوله)!!!
> 
> ...


 
ودمتم بود


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*cfm ودرجة الحرارة*

فى مشروع المعهد العالى التقنى للبنات بالرياض ونفس المشروع مكرر فى حائل وجدت فى إحدى غرف المبنى أننا نصل لدرجة حرارة داخلية 23 درجة مئوية ب 400cfm فى الرياض بينما تحتاج نفس الغرفة إلى 290cfm فى حـــــائل لأن درجة الحرارة الجافة فى حائل فى شهر أغسطس 40درجة مئوية بينما تصل إلى أكثر من 48 درجة بالرياض مع العلم أن الطن التبريدى لنفس وحدة مناولة الهواء فى المشروعين يختلف أيضا والسبب فى ذلك واضح تمام الوضوح وهو أن ظروف التصميم الخارجية تختلف بين المدينتين


----------



## هانى فوزى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الافاده


----------



## elabasy515 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتقد يا باشمهندسين ان استلام مشاريع التكييف الحديثة لازم يتم فى ذروة الصيف للتاكد من ان المعدات تعمل بكفاءة


وليا سؤال لو سمحتو لو دخلت وشاركت فى موضوع اعرف ازاى او منين ان فى حد رد على كلامى يعنى اتابع الموضوع دا ازاى بعد كدا وشكرا


----------



## محمد الزناتى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

jllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*الى جميع الاخوة المشاركين المقاول ايللى بينفذ ذنبه انه لو طلع كميه الــ cfm بتاعة التصميم صح والحرارة مش محققه او مش مناسبه **لذلك انا متهيالى الصح انه استلم منه كميه هواء والحرارة دى بقى على الله وعليه 
كاستشارى *


----------

